# Kleines "Heimkino" in Planung



## sh00t23 (31. Januar 2012)

Abend liebe Forenmitglieder 
Da bei mir demnächst ein kompletter Umbau geplant ist, muss jetzt endlich mal ne neue Glotze her. Wenn aber schon was nettes zum Filme schauen angeschafft wird, dachte ich mir, ich bestell mir gleich noch ein nettes Surround-System mit 
Ich bin Schüler ohne Nebenjob, deshalb möchte ich für den Fernseher, System, Reciever und Verstärker nicht wirklich mehr als 2000€ ausgeben  Günstiger ist natürlich gern gesehen, solange die Leistung stimmt 

Was ich suche:

Fernseher:

37-42"
Full-HD
Keine Schlieren etc.
Scharfes Bild
Knackige Farben
schwarz
Sollte für das ein oder andere PS3-Spiel geeignet sein
PC am Fernseher zu nutzen wäre auch sehr schön (also Desktop vom Rechner am Fernseher)
3D brauch ich nicht!
ca. 700€

Surround System (Teufel?)

5.1
für 25-30m²
300W Sinus sind mehr als ausreichend - Augenmerk liegt bei guten Surround
möglichst dunkle Farbe
ca. 500-600€

Reciever für den TV und Verstärker für das Sound-System lass ich mal offen. Reciever gibt es ja mehr als genug, hauptsache ich bekomme ein anständiges, scharfes Bild zu sehen 
Beim Verstärker hab ich gehört, Onkyo soll ganz gut sein? Habe mir da z.B. mal das TX-SR309 näher angeschaut 
Bei der Anlage habe ich leider auch nicht wirklich Ahnung, da ich mich mit sowas noch nie befasst habe. Allerdings wird fast immer Teufel empfohlen, wenn man auf P/L wert legt. Allerdings weis ich nicht, ob ich mit der Concept E 300/400 Probleme bekommen würde, da diese ja eigentlich für den PC ausgelegt sind und nicht für TV. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas bei der Suche behilflich sein  
P.S.: Ich dachte, bevor ich 3-4 Threads eröffne, mache ich einen im Heimkino-Bereich auf - ich hoffe das passt


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

Woher nimmst Du als Schüler ohen Nebenjob überhaupt so viel Geld her ^^ das wären zu meiner Jugend mind. 2 Jahre ALLES an Taschengeld plus Weihnachts+Geburtstagsgeld aufheben gewesen... 

Bei 2000€ hast Du ja mehr als genug Budget - von so viel Geld "nur" fürs Entertainment träumen so manch ein Berufstätiger...  aber wieso dann nur ein Onkyo 309 und ein 300€ Boxenset von teufel? WIllst Du ernsthaft für einen LCD in 37-42 Zoll fast 1500€ ausgeben? ^^ Ich würd da eher beim LCD maximal 1000€ invesiteren, denn an sich kriegst Du eh schon für 600-700€ sehr gute LCDs in der Größe. Dann hast Du für Surroundsound nämlich schon was deutlich feineres, was auch zum Musikhören gut klingt: nen Receiver für 250-350€, dazu dann nicht so ein Boxenkomplettset mit Mini-Satelliten, sondern 4 Einzelboxen zu je ca 100-150€ Stückpreis, ne Centerbox für 80-100€. Am besten dann vom gleichen Hersteller aus der gleichen Serie, dazu nen Sub für 200-300€. Wenn Du beim LCD sparst, geht natürlich umso mehr. Man kann auch variieren, zB vorne bessere Boxen als hinten, da hinten ja der eher nicht ganz so wichtige Sound rauskommt. Bei bombastischen Szenen merkst Du da eh nicht, dass die hinteren Boxen sich etwas anhören als die vorderen, und zum Musikhören nimmt man eh lieber nur Stereo. Ich hab zB hinten "nur" JBL Control one - bei Musik klingt das dann anders als meine vorderen Boxen, aber bei nem Film merkt man das nicht, allein schon, weil normalerweise nicht das gleiche Geräusch von vorne und hinten zu hören ist - d.h. falls zB ein Auto sich "von hinten" etwas dunkler anhört, weiß Du eh nicht, ob es an der Box liegt oder an der Filmsituation


----------



## sh00t23 (31. Januar 2012)

Musik ist Nebensache, die läuft immer meistens auf meinem 2.1 System  Das 5.1 System soll ausschließlich dafür gedacht sein, um bei Filmen möglichst guten Surround-Sound zu bekommen  Beim Shooter spielen am Rechner macht das natürlich auch Spaß, aber Musik läuft wie gesagt dann auf 2.1 - macht anders ja auch gar keinen Sinn 
Habe vorhin meinen Startpost noch etwas angepasst: Für den Fernseher hatte ich an ca. 700€ gedacht. Beim Verstärker habe ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung, allerdings habe ich heute auch schon den Onkyo TX-NR509 für ca. 300€ gesehen. Alternativen sind natürlich immer erwünscht  Was vielleicht ganz gut wäre, wenn ich zwischen TV und PC wechseln könnte. Also wenn ich am Rechner spiele, dass ich dann auch 5.1 genießen kann, nicht nur beim Filme schauen. 
Was würdest du denn für Boxen empfehlen? Hatte bisher nur bisschen bei Teufel rumgeschaut 
Wenn ich günstiger weg komme, bin ich natürlich auch zufrieden, allerdings kaufe ich lieber 1x anständig, statt 2-3x schlecht  Wenn ich also schon was investiere, dann geb ich lieber 100€ mehr aus, wenn ich dafür mehr geboten bekomme


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

sh00t23 schrieb:


> Musik ist Nebensache, die läuft immer meistens auf meinem 2.1 System  Das 5.1 System soll ausschließlich dafür gedacht sein, um bei Filmen möglichst guten Surround-Sound zu bekommen  Beim Shooter spielen am Rechner macht das natürlich auch Spaß, aber Musik läuft wie gesagt dann auf 2.1 - macht anders ja auch gar keinen Sinn


 klar, aber wenn Du gute SUrroundboxen kaufst, sind die auch in Stereo besser als Dein 2.1-Set - sofern Du ein normales PC-Boxenset meinst und keine 1500€-Anlage 


Habe vorhin meinen Startpost noch etwas angepasst: Für den Fernseher hatte ich an ca. 700€ gedacht. Beim Verstärker habe ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung, allerdings habe ich heute auch schon den Onkyo TX-NR509 für ca. 300€ gesehen. Alternativen sind natürlich immer erwünscht  Was vielleicht ganz gut wäre, wenn ich zwischen TV und PC wechseln könnte. Also wenn ich am Rechner spiele, dass ich dann auch 5.1 genießen kann, nicht nur beim Filme schauen. [/QUOTE] dafür ist ja ein Verstärker / Receiver gedacht: du kannst da alle möglich dran anschließen und den Sound von dem Gerät hören, das Du grad nutzen willst. zB mein Yamaha RX-V471 hat 4x HDMI, je 2 optisch und koaxial Digital-Eingänge und 3-4 analoge Stereoeingänge. Der LCD ist am HDMI-Ausgang des Receivers. Der BluRay-Player ist an einem HDMI-Eingänge, d.h der Receiver greift den Ton und und sendet das Bild weiter zum LCD. Der CD-Player ist an einem Stereoeingang, mein PC digital an einem koaxial-Anschluss. Dann hab ich noch ein langes HDMI-Kabel, so dass ich den PC auch bei Bedarf in Surround nutzen kann und statt am PC-Monitor meinen LCD-TV benutze. Und je nach dem, was ich grad machen will, schalte ich einfach dne passenden Eingang ein - quasi wie ein TV-Sender.



> Was würdest du denn für Boxen empfehlen? Hatte bisher nur bisschen bei Teufel rumgeschaut
> Wenn ich günstiger weg komme, bin ich natürlich auch zufrieden, allerdings kaufe ich lieber 1x anständig, statt 2-3x schlecht  Wenn ich also schon was investiere, dann geb ich lieber 100€ mehr aus, wenn ich dafür mehr geboten bekomme


 Teufel hat da ein wenig an Ruf verloren, was den Bereich oberhalb der "günstigen" PC-Boxensets angeht.

Ich kann Dir da kein genaues Set empfehlen, aber es gibt da einige Firmen, die für den Preis gut sind, zb Magnat, Canton, Heco, Nubert usw. - ein gutes Einsteigerset wäre zB, wenn du für die Ecken 4 Heco Victa 201 Heco Victa 201 2-Wege Regallautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder 301 Heco Victa 301 schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik   nimmst, als Center zb einen Heco Victa 101 Heco Victa Center 101 2-Wege Centerlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik . Dazu einen Sub für 200-300€, da gibt es auch viel Auswahl. 

Oder für vorne auch größere wie zB Heco Victa 700 selection 3-Wege Bassreflex: Amazon.de: Elektronik  (Stückpreis! )


Oder WILLST Du vielleicht sogar lieber kleine Boxen?


----------



## sh00t23 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte eher an kleinere Boxen gedacht, die ich dann in den Ecken des Raums platzieren könnte. Da habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht komplett drauf festgelegt, da ich die Anordnung der neuen Möbel noch nicht genau im Kopf habe  
Allerdings könnte ich mir auch vorne zwei große Standlautsprecher vorstellen, die dann hinten durch zwei kleinere Boxen ergänzt werden. Der Center hat ja eh seinen festen Platz, daher gibt es da ja nicht viel zu ändern 
Ich schau mich schon mal nach einem Subwoofer um - mit Canton hatte ich bisher gute Erfahrungen bei einem Freund, der eine Canton-Anlage besitzt. Ansonsten hab ich leider noch nicht viele Surround-Systeme genießen dürfen und einen anständigen Hifi-Laden zum Probehören gibt es hier in der Umgebung leider nicht wirklich 
Aber das mit dem Reciever ist schon mal gut zu wissen, wie viele Schnittstellen ich ungefähr brauche. 
Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

4 HDMI Eingänge sollte man heutzutage am besten schon nehmen. Das haben an sich aber auch alle aktuelleren Modelle ab 250-300€.


Wegen der Boxen: ich hab hinten halt JBL COntrol One, die kosten knapp 100€, und es ist schon eine Wandhaltetung dabei, so dass man die direkt an die Wand dübeln könnte. Die sind auch etwas größer als die Mini-Boxen bei Komplettsets, aber trotzdem nicht so groß wie normale Regalboxen wie die Heco 301.


----------



## sh00t23 (1. Februar 2012)

Gibt es i-welche Empfehlungen von Usern, die schon so manches Surround-System gehört haben? 
Bin über jeden Vorschlag dankbar  Die Frage, welcher TV es werden soll, ist natürlich auch noch offen  Samsung sind ja ganz gut, allerdings les ich immer wieder, dass man von anderen Herstellern die gleiche Leistung zum kleineren Preis bekommt. Da wäre ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2012)

Test Lautsprecher Surround - Wharfedale Crystal 3-Serie - sehr gut

Hat mich einfach nur umgehauen, Preis Leistung 1A


----------



## sh00t23 (1. Februar 2012)

Okay, die hören sich verdammt gut an 
Hab mir jetzt mehrere Tests angeschaut, überall schließen sie sehr gut ab  Würde nur noch ein anständiger Subwoofer fehlen - Bass darf bei mir gerade in Action-Filmen nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## sh00t23 (5. Februar 2012)

So, hab mich mal bisschen umgeschaut
Die Wharfedale Crystal 3-Serie scheint ja einiges zu können, die werden es wohl werden  Was für Kabel benötige ich denn dafür? Habe da leider absolut keine Ahnung und nach was ich suchen soll, weis ich auch nicht so recht 
Beim Fernseher wird es wohl einer von Toshiba, nämlich der 32/40TL838G. Hat ganz gute Bewertungen und wird in letzter Zeit auch sehr oft empfohlen. Werde mir den morgen evtl. mal vor Ort anschauen, wenn ich einen finde 

Somit bleibt noch der Reciever. Habe mir vorhin diesen Thread durchgelesen, da steht ja auch, dass ein Reciever für ca. 250-300€ völlig ausreicht. Gibt es bei den Recievern denn große Unterschiede? Anschlüsse bräuchte ich wie gesagt für das Surround-System, den Fernseher und evtl. noch 1-2 externe Geräte wie z.B. Playstation 3 etc. Der Onkyo SR309 wäre evtl. etwas zu klein, oder?  Auch hier bräuchte ich dann noch Empfehlungen für die benötigten Kabel 
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Zerberus1 (5. Februar 2012)

Hy sh00t23,

hier auch nochmal eine kleine Übersicht zu AV Receivern..hast meinen Thread ja auch schon gelesen....

Vergleich: AV-Receiver bis 1.000 € im Test - CHIP Online

Die Wharfedale gefallen mir übrigens auch sehr gut.....

bis dann...und viel Spaße beim kaufen.... werde mir wohl heute den Denon AVR-1912 holen... gibts bei Amazon Blitzangeboten heute ab 17:30.....

Kannst ja mal berichten für was du dich alles entschieden hast.

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## sh00t23 (5. Februar 2012)

Der Denon AVR-1912 hört sich natürlich auch ganz gut an, allerdings brauche ich kein 7.1 oder 6 HDMI-Eingänge. Sind halt auch ungenutzte Features, die den Preis nach oben treiben 
Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist der Onkyo TX-NR509. Der bietet die für mich nötige Ausstattung, kostet 80€ weniger und sollte für meine Zwecke eigentlich genügen, wenn ich das richtig einschätze  Da sind natürlich die Experten hier gefragt, die mehr Erfahrung haben, als ich. Somit wäre ich über jeden Vorschlag in der Preisklasse von ca. 300€ sehr dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab den Yamaha RX-V471, den kriegst für ca 260€ - der hat auch alles, was man braucht. Ich hatte da noch den Onkyo 309 in der Auswahl, aber erstens gab es da ein paar Meinungen, dass MP3 da manchmal bocken und der Receiver brummen kann, und zweitens gab es den Yamaha dann im amazon Cybermonday für 230€ - da war die Sache dann klar  


Ich halte es auch für besser, beim Receiver nen Tick zu sparen als bei den Boxen. für normale Zimmer muss es auch kein Receiver mit "Monster"-Leistung sein.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn so schlimm an den Wharfies? Würd mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Wer sagt denn was gegen die Wharfdale? ^^


----------



## Max76 (5. Februar 2012)

Panasonic TX-P50U30E ca. 630€ oder LCD/LED wie beliebt
 Yamaha RX-V471 ca. 250€
 Teufel Theater 100 MK2 599€ im eBay Shop von Teufel, auf er Webseite 699€
 Panasonic DMP-BDT110/111 ca. 125€ falls ein Bluray Player benötigt wird


----------



## Zerberus1 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo... hier nochmal einen Vergleich aus HIFI-Forum.de erstellt am 06. Aug 2011, 10:19 von Benny.... sehr guter Bericht und hilfreich.. für mich auf jeden Fall!

AVR Vergleich Denon AVR-1912 vs Onkyo TX-NR609, Test-/Erfahrungsberichte - HIFI-FORUM

........da ich seit Tagen vor der Auswahl stand, Denon AVR-1912  oder Onkyo TX-NR609 und ich viele Testberichte gelesen habe, aber am  Ende auch nicht so recht wusste, wem soll man nun glauben, habe ich mich  entschlossen beide Geräte zu kaufen. Da ich nun beide Geräte ausgiebig  in Film, sowie Musik getestet habe, möchte ich gerne meine Erfahrungen hier posten, vielleicht hilft es einem von Euch.

Zuersteinmal zu meiner Ausstattung (ist kein High End, aber die Klasse des Receivers spielt ja auch im Mittelklasse Bereich):

-Teufel Motiv 6 System mit 4 Säulen, Center, Sub
(alter Receiver war ein Onkyo TX-SR601 nur zum Vergleich)
-2x Mivoc Omnipolar Stereo Raumstrahler
-Dreambox über HDMI (SAT) und HD Sendern
-PS3 für DTS Filme


Denon AVR-1912:

+ weniger Hitzestau und geringerer Stromverbrauch
+ besserer Klang bei Musikwiedergabe (weicher, räumlicher, sanfter typisch Denon eben)
+ iPhone App ist bei Denon besser als bei Onkyo
+ Restorer Funktion, hört sich super an bei MP3 Wiedergabe
+  man kann Stereo Lautsprecher als Paar B betreiben (oder Zone2) und  Konfiguration z.B. bei Stereo Eingangsquellen automatisch auf Stereo  Boxen + Sub / bei Mehrkanal dann nur das Set A
+ hohe Pegel sind dauerhaft angenehm zu hören und man hat nicht das Gefühl das man leiser machen muss
+ automatische Einmessung klappte hier sehr gut
+ 3 Jahre Garantie

- kein Video Upscaler (bei uns aber egal, da Dreambox / PS3 eh 1080i sind und m.M. nach 4k Upscaler eh unnötig sind aktuell
- kein HDMI Anschluss in der Front
-  weniger Anschlüsse als der ONKYO wer fast alles mit HDMI betrebt hat  kein Problem, es gibt aber nur 1x Coax und 1x Toslink, Onkyo hat beides  doppelt
- Leider fehlt Dream Multimedia als SAT Hersteller bei der Fernbedienung


Onkyo TX-NR609:

+ viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten (Front HDMI)
+ Video Upscaler haben wir auf DVD Player mal gestestet, sieht gut aus, kann die PS3 aber im Grunde auch
+ Preislich etwas günstiger als der Denon
+ die Fernbedienung sieht moderner aus, und hat die Dreambox programmierbar mit drin als SAT Receiver

- keine Benutzung von Stereo LS parallel möglich (nur Zone 2 oder eben 7.1 Betrieb)
-  automatische Einmessung funktionierte nicht sauber, zu wenig  Einstellmöglichkeiten im Vergleich zur Denon Version des Audyssey XT
-  wird extrem heiss, ich hatte gedacht der Schrank glüht mit weg... also  man braucht definitiv viel Luft da über, der Lüfter lief auch die ganze  Zeit
- Stromverbrauch bei leiser Musiklautstärke schon deutlich höher als beim Denon
-  Stromverbrauch im Betrieb erreicht auch nette Werte, wobei ich mich  frage, warum soviel Energie sinnlos in Wärme umgewandelt wird? Denon  bleibt hingegen angenehm "warm" unter Last


So, hoffe ich  konnte meine Eindrücke ein wenig darbringen. Übrigens haben meine Frau  und ich 2x den Denon und 2x den Onkyo dran gehabt immer im Wechsel, um  wirklich eine Aussage treffen zu können. Wir wollten uns schließlich für  das bessere Gerät für uns entscheiden.

Zum Klangerlebnis:

Der  Onkyo spielt Musik ziemlich "fetzig", ballert die Bässe über den Sub  druckvoll in den Raum. Leider gefiel uns der Hochtonbereich ab einer  gewissen Lautstärke nicht mehr. Der Denon bleibt bis zum Ende harmonisch  und sanft, der Onkyo übertreibt so ab -15 DB Lautstärkeneinstellung und  wird unangenehm auf den Ohren, man hat daher das Gefühl leiser machen  zu müssen. Wir haben z.B. ein Live Konzert von David Garrett gehört, wo  sehr viele Instrumente zum Einsatz kommen. Das Erlebnis war auf dem  Denon deutlich besser.... man hört beim Denon sogar sauber Instrumente  raus, es wirkt "glasklar"... die Stimmen sehr neutral....
Beim Onkyo  hingegen kamen die richtig rockigen Stücke gut rüber, da er wirklich  "reinhämmert", jedoch hört man das nicht lange auf diesem Pegel und  stellt leiser. Die Stimmen wirken im Onkyo nicht so live wie beim Denon.

Kommentar  meiner Frau war: Ich möchte den Denon, das ist viel angenehmer zu  hören. Also Thema Musik geht klar an den Denon, wenn man auch mal gerne  höhere Pegel mag aber das ganze "angenehm harmonisch"


Thema Film in Dolby Digital oder DTS:
Hier  tun beide einen guten Dienst, die Effekte sind klasse, der Onkyo spielt  etwas aggressiver hat man das Gefühl, also mit mehr Druck....  angenehmer aber auch hier finden wir den Denon.

Würde ich den besten Receiver in der Preisklasse wollen, würde ich mixen:

+ Basis und Klang vom Denon
+ Upscaler Funktionen (wer sie braucht) vom Onkyo
+ Garantie vom Denon
+ Hitzeentwicklung/Konstruktion von Denon
+ Fernbedienung von Onkyo
+ Menüs im Mix aus Denon (Einstellungsmöglichkeiten besser) mit der grafischen Darstellung von Onkyo
+ Anschlussmöglichkeiten vom Onkyo (HDMI Front)
+ Stereomöglichkeit parallel vom Denon so das man zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 wechseln kann


So,  hoffe Ihr könnt ein wenig was damit anfangen.... Übrigens hat der Denon  den Vorteil das ich die Übergangsfrequenz auf 110 Hz stellen konnte,  was ich für die Teufel Motiv 6 ideal finde.... der Onkyo hatte 100 und  120 ...

P.S. habe mir den Denon AVR-1912 gestern bei Amazon für 349,- bestellt..... mal abwarten! 
Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## boyka (6. Februar 2012)

tv: 46tl868g   ca.700€

sound: Onkyo SR309 ca. 209€

würde ich nehmen


----------



## sh00t23 (6. Februar 2012)

Hab mir heute mal den Toshiba vor Ort unter die Lupe genommen - wird zu 90% der 40TL838G  Auch den Yamaha RX-V471 hab ich mir angeschaut, von der Ausstattung scheint er völlig ausreichend zu sein  Der SR309 von Onkyo hat zu wenig HDMI-Anschlüsse, wenn ich allein schon HDMI für TV, PS3 und Rechner brauche, habe ich keinerlei Alternativen mehr - somit brauch ich da schon mind. 4 Anschlüsse

Da Reciever, Boxen und der Fernseher schon so gut wie sicher sind, bräuchte ich nur noch etwas Hilfe beim Subwoofer, den einzelnen Kabeln die ich benötige und was bisher völlig untergegangen ist: Der HD-Reciever für den Fernseher, um HD-Programme zu empfangen


----------



## Xion4 (7. Februar 2012)

Schau dir mal die Subwoofer von Wharfedale an, habe selber den DX 10, ne absolute Bombe wie ich finde.


----------



## sh00t23 (7. Februar 2012)

Vorerst sind die Kabel und der HD-Reciever für den Fernseher wichtiger  Subwoofer werde ich erst mal auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt verschieben - Wenn ich die Anlage habe, kann ich mich dann mal umsehen. Aber schauen schon mal gut aus


----------



## sh00t23 (10. Februar 2012)

Noch mal eben nach oben  Ich wollte das Zeug möglichst bald bestellen, deshalb frag ich noch mal, ob es hier noch Empfehlungen für mich gibt? 
Wie gesagt brauche ich noch gute Kabel und einen HD-Reciever für den TV, um bestimmte Programme auch in HD empfangen zu können  Fernseher könnt ihr trotzdem noch vorschlagen, die ca. bei 550€ liegen. Hab mich doch noch nicht auf den Toshiba festgelegt


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

Also, wenn der LCD einen Receiver eingebaut hat, der zu Deiner Empfangsart oasst (DVB-C oder DVB-S) dann kann der auch HD. Da brauchst Du keinen extra Receiver für ^^  Du brauchst Du nur je nach Sender eine Zusatzkarte mit CI-Modul, das dann in den CI-Slot des LCDs kommt.


----------



## sh00t23 (10. Februar 2012)

Okay, die Fernseher die ich bisher in meiner Auswahl habe, besitzen alle DVB-C  Dann ist das schon mal gut zu wissen, dass ich deshalb keinen Reciever mehr benötige 
Gibt es bei den Kabeln für die Anlage denn große Unterschiede? Sind ja auch nicht gerade billig, was ich bisher so gesehen habe


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

Welche Kabel meinst Du denn genau? Ich hab für meine hinteren Boxen Hama-Kabel 1,5mm² für 15€ / 10m genommen. Das ist auch normal, so 1-2€ pro Meter. 


Wegen DVB-C musst Du halt beim Kabelanbieter nachsehen, was es alles in HD gibt und was davon evlt. eine Karte benötigt. zB bei mir Unitymedia sind die öff rechtl auch kostenfrei in HD zu sehen, die privaten "normalen" Free-Sender wie RTl, SAT1 und Pro7 gab es bisher nicht in HD, aber seit Dezember kann man die auch über UNitymedia gegen Aufpreis in HD bekommen.


----------



## sh00t23 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich meine hauptsächlich die Kabel, die ich eben für die Boxen brauche. Die werden normalerweise ja nicht mitgeliefert und irgend ein schlechtes Kabel will ich mir jetzt auch nicht kaufen - ich will ja Spaß dran haben  Also bräuchte ich ja jeweils ein Kabel für Subwoofer, Center, Front-Boxen und Rear-Boxen?! Kann ich da einfach ein 20m Kabel kaufen und auf die passende Länge schneiden? 
HDMI-Kabel werde ich wohl noch selbst fertig bringen - da weis ich ja, dass es keine extremen Unterschiede gibt  Mehr Kabel fallen mir nicht ein, die ich noch benötigen würde. 
Oder bräuchte ich zwigend Kabel für die Digitalen Ausgänge bzw. Koaxialeingänge? Den PC möchte ich wie gesagt gerne auch mal am Fernseher anschließen, somit bräuchte ich ja ein Koaxial-Kabel  Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch und kann den Rechner auch ganz einfach per HDMI anschließen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Der Sub wird normalerweise mit einem Cinchkabel (mono) angeschlosse. Bei meinem Yamaha Sub war da ein 5m-langes Kabel dabei.


Den Rechner kannst Du auch per HDMI anschließen, wenn Du eine AMD-Karte mit HDMI oder eine neuere Nvidia-Karte mit HDMI hast. Ein koaxialKabel kannst Du auch nehmen, bzw. je nach dem, was Deine Soundkarte für Ausgänge hat, brauchst Du ein koaxiales oder optisches DIgitalkabel. Und für Spiele  in Surround müsste die Soundkarte dann auch Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-Connect können.


----------



## Loro Husk (22. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Sachen schon bestellt?

Ich würde da nämlich noch so einiges anders machen, vor allem was den Fernseher betrifft.


----------



## sh00t23 (22. Februar 2012)

Nein, habe ich noch nicht 
Bin derzeit viel unterwegs und habe keine Zeit dafür  Als Fernseher hab ich mir den Samsung UE32D6200TSXZG mal genauer angeschaut, da ihn ein Freund von mir letzte Woche gekauft hat - schönes Teil


----------



## totwart22 (25. Februar 2012)

Also,

Ich habe mir denn onkyo 309 (230€) gekauft. Dazu habe ich mir bei eBay canton Movie cx 65 Paket ersteigert. (70€).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Meine raumgröße beträgt knapp 30m^2.

Mein Fernseher ist von Samsung p51d550 (730€) für 51 zoll. Das ist allerdings ein Plasma, finde ich persönlich besser.
Aber vielleicht gibt es auch einen vergleichbaren als LCD/LED der in dem preisrahmen liegt.

Insgesamt mit Kabeln hab ich ca 1100€ bezahlt.

Mfg


----------



## totwart22 (25. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, was bei Samsung Klasse ist ich kann meine externe Festplatte mit 1tb direkt anschliessen. Er hat einen internen mediaplayer der bisher alle Formate abgespielt hat.


----------



## Loro Husk (25. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht deine Raumumgebung aus?
Ist dein Zimmer sehr hell?
Schaust du nur Mittags Fernsehen bzw. dann wenn die Sonne bei dir reinknallt?
Wenn ja dann wirst du an einen LCD-LED Fernseher nicht vorbeikommen, wenn nicht dann rate ich dir ganz dringend zu einem Plasma (Panasonic oder Samsung).

Da bekommst du einfach viel mehr für das Geld.


----------

